# Wannaberipped: 12 week Body Recomp



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

Hi my name is Simon and I have decided to create a journal for anyone who's interested in following and offering advice and generally keeping me motivated.

*Background and Stats:*

Been on a blast and cruise cycle for 6 months so far, this included Test 400 and Decca, then a cruise on small amount of test, and now I've bumped the Test back up and added Tren. Looking to complete a 12 week body recomp then cruise and come off and recover fully. I have been training for quite a few years, nothing major serious, but have tried my best to live the bodybuilding lifestyle.

Here is a comparison over the years



*Current Stats*:

28

5'8"

220lbs

Not got a clue what BF is, I have a stomach shot further down to give an idea.

This picture was taken a few weeks ago, got abit of water and just seem to be big, but now looking to shape up abit.



*
*

*
Aim:*

Lean up but hold on to as much muscle as possible. I've done a low carb diet before, and although it worked and I really leaned up and also lost quite abit of muscle. So my approach this year is to keep my diet balanced and concentrate on calories in vs calories out rather than a specific macro.

*Cycle:*

Test 400 1ml Twice a week

Tri-Tren 150 1ml Twice a week

I will add Winstrol for the last 8 weeks of the cycle

T3

Clen

ECA

I will cycle these.

*Diet:*

*Training Day:* P: 387g - C: 269g - F: 71g - Cals: 3261

*Non-Training Day:* P: 320g - C: 195g - F: 77g - Cals: 2755

*Training Day Diet:*



*Non-Training Day Diet:*



*Training:*

FST-7 Style Training

Monday - Legs

Tuesday - Chest

Wednesday - Rest

Thursday - Arms

Friday - Back

Saturday - Shoulders & Traps

Sunday - Rest

I train 5am every morning, so I will do cardio a few times a week at night - Steady State Jogging or HIIT

Thanks for taking the time to read my journal, I hope for a good successful 12 weeks body recomp cycle. I will update progress regularly, this picture was taken a few days ago of my nor to present ABS, but is a starting point for progression.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

good luck bud, you have tons of mass you look decent now once you have shed some bf you will look awesome


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

Good luck mate.. Will be watching this closely


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Thats quite a transformation dude in those pics well done

Have you ever ran tren before..

Im currently cruising, blast will be in 6-7 weeks and im thinking the same cycle as you but instead of the tren im adding onerip.

Reacted well to onerip last time even tho i wasnt looking to cut so i didnt really alter the carbs

Subbed btw


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

Uk_mb said:


> Thats quite a transformation dude in those pics well done
> 
> Have you ever ran tren before..
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

Yes I've ran Tren Before, first time was using the 1-rip, But pinning eod was getting too much, so the 2nd time I ran Tri-Tren, and obviously I'm back on Tri-Tren.

2nd week in and the terrible night sweats have started, I have to have a towel by my bed to sleep on when the sheets get too wet 

Usually gets too much for me and I come off early. lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Hence the reason ive never ran tren (except onerip) lol

I was only doing 1ml eod, i think it was 65mg tren and i was always waking up thinking i'd p1ssed the bed .

I used to dread staying over at any girls house lmao so i just did the deed and left :bounce:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

subbed to this, get in on it early doors


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Good luck, looks like you have really thought it out.


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

damerush said:


> Good luck, looks like you have really thought it out.


Thanks mate.

Thanks to all who have joined my journal


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Got some serious mass there you mate. Great frame too mate!! Diet and cycle looks awesome too. Why not swap to test 400 for prop every other day along with the tren in the last 8 week?? Will work a treat


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

W1NNY said:


> Got some serious mass there you mate. Great frame too mate!! Diet and cycle looks awesome too. Why not swap to test 400 for prop every other day along with the tren in the last 8 week?? Will work a treat


Thanks mate, i will give the prop some thought, I pin twice a week at the mo, and getting fed up with that too,

I need to fine another site, my right quad is taking some hammering, cant do glutes as i struggle to reach and be safe. I try left quad when i can but right quad is so much easier, but think it took me 4 attempts yesterday as it felt uncomfortable the first few sites.

Any suggestions on easier sites?


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

Impreza_Turbo said:


> Good luck mate.. Will be watching this closely


Hi mate,

I started on 160mcg clen and 100mcg T3, i dont get the lathargic feeling you did, more like a edgy/100 miles per hr kind of feeling.

Think i'm going to go with the 2 on 2 off t3 cycle, makes more sense, as im in no rush to loose the fat, hopefully this will prevent thyroid shutdown and rebound.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Wannaberipped said:


> Thanks mate, i will give the prop some thought, I pin twice a week at the mo, and getting fed up with that too,
> 
> I need to fine another site, my right quad is taking some hammering, cant do glutes as i struggle to reach and be safe. I try left quad when i can but right quad is so much easier, but think it took me 4 attempts yesterday as it felt uncomfortable the first few sites.
> 
> Any suggestions on easier sites?


Yes, glutes mate.

I no u sorta hit a wall with flexability but its easily enough done with 1 hand.

so simple, i hate quads


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

Uk_mb said:


> Yes, glutes mate.
> 
> I no u sorta hit a wall with flexability but its easily enough done with 1 hand.
> 
> so simple, i hate quads


Think ill give glutes another go then, its just the stability with one hand.


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Wannaberipped said:


> Think ill give glutes another go then, its just the stability with one hand.


Best way I found was lean against a wall and the side you are going into put your foot toe down and let your leg tidally relax and just "flop" down if your like. Eg for right glute lean on the wall with your left shoulder and flop your right leg and reach round. It allows you twist a lot easier as well mate. Give it a whirl pal


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

W1NNY said:


> Best way I found was lean against a wall and the side you are going into put your foot toe down and let your leg tidally relax and just "flop" down if your like. Eg for right glute lean on the wall with your left shoulder and flop your right leg and reach round. It allows you twist a lot easier as well mate. Give it a whirl pal


i myt give that a go.

When you get comfortable doing it 1 handed with the twisting . then u can move onto doing it in the mirror :lol:


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

Uk_mb said:


> i myt give that a go.
> 
> When you get comfortable doing it 1 handed with the twisting . then u can move onto doing it in the mirror :lol:


Meto, will try this wednesday night.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Quads and Delts.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Nemises said:


> Quads and Delts.


Never tried delts. What's the pip like if it comes


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Uk_mb said:


> Never tried delts. What's the pip like if it comes


If you have never tried delts then make that your new site pal. Not bad PIP really no. Far less pain than quads


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

*Day 1*

*
Training*

Trained back this morning, usually train Legs but missed my back session last week. Was good training session.

I did deadlifts last but only managed 1 set as the bottom of my back really hurt, like lactic acid build up???

Chin-ups 3x10

Under hand pull downs 3 x 10

T_Bar rows 3 x 10

Reverse grip bent over rows 3x10

Deadlifts 1 x 10 (fail.com)

Straight arm pull downs 7 x 10 (30 secs rest)

*Diet*

Need to make a couple of changes, forgot how boring dieting is. Going to add a little gravy to my chicken, sweet potatoe and broccoli meal. It was far to dry and tough today.

Same with the steak for tea, any ideas how to cook it more tastier? I usualy add peppercorn sauce but dont think i should while cutting???

Still feel effects of clen now (shakes), got a feeling with the tren, t3 that tonight is going to be a wet one. Lol.


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Try steer away from most sauces if you can mate. The more you sacrifice the better you look!! How are you cooking your meats?? Pan frying??


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Whinny do you recommend pan frying in this 1 k cal spray? Or grilling? As grilling dries the hell out of it


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

will be following good luck mate


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

And Wannabe,

I find steak is perfect without any sauce.

Let it cool at room temp for an hour before cooking.

Rub a tiny bit of olive oil, and some s&p into it. Get your pan roasting hot, and toss it in. 2 1/2 mins either side for a perfect medium rare.

I sometimes may add the light ketchup and low salt version.

Then for chicken, I just fry it plain or grill it plain, and then 5g of nando's peri peri sauce. Less than 10 calories or something like that.


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

mrbez said:


> Whinny do you recommend pan frying in this 1 k cal spray? Or grilling? As grilling dries the hell out of it


If you pan fry mate yes give it about 5 to 6 sprays of cal spray just to whiten the pan. Turn regular to prevent drying up. Doesnt taste too bad either mate.


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

*Concerns*

Last night I had the worst insomia, hardly slept, worse part was I could feel my heart pounding very hard. I think I will drop my dose of T3 and clen to T3 - 50mcg & Clen 120mcg.

I think the problem is that instead of my usual tappering up the dosage I just went straight into a higher dosage on the 1st day (T3 - 100mcg & clen 160mcg)

Any advice or suggestions? never really happened before, so thinking it must be the high dosage day 1?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

to be honest i wasnt aware people tapered up on t3 or clen but having never used them myself my only thoughts are either

sleeping tablets or hawthorn berry to lower blood pressure, but im pretty sure u have to load up on those a week before.


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

Uk_mb said:


> to be honest i wasnt aware people tapered up on t3 or clen but having never used them myself my only thoughts are either
> 
> sleeping tablets or hawthorn berry to lower blood pressure, but im pretty sure u have to load up on those a week before.


I usually do with the clen, just to get used to the sides gradually....

Well, I'll see how I sleep with a lower dose today and bump it up gradually I guess. Missed Gym as well, cause with the lack of sleep, no way could I get up at 4:30am.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah lower the dose and then taper it up see if that helps

No point in training if ur not 100% mate, leave it till later or 2mro


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Could quite possibly have nothing to do with the clean or t3 the insomnia. I had it before from just steroid use. It's just how you'd body reacts at certain days. See how you go with what your own body is telling you. As far as your palpitations, that can happen to anyone, steroid use or not. Don't worry about it mate it's normal


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Wannaberipped said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I started on 160mcg clen and 100mcg T3, i dont get the lathargic feeling you did, more like a edgy/100 miles per hr kind of feeling.
> 
> Think i'm going to go with the 2 on 2 off t3 cycle, makes more sense, as im in no rush to loose the fat, hopefully this will prevent thyroid shutdown and rebound.


*Just thought i'd quote this post I was reading the other day, as you may be interested (perhaps not but thought i'd get it for ya) *Quoted from Ausbuilt* It does duggest using the 2 on 2 off but has some other stuff there regarding temp and dosage. Enjoy ;O) - *

your thyroid will not f**k up... it may get suppressed,but rebounds in 2-8weeks in full.

The idea is not to get to that point.

1. take your morning temp (in ear thermometer) before leaving bed 5 mornings in a row..

2. start your t3 use, 100mcg/day

3. keep measuring your temp.

4. after 5 days if your temp is not 0.3-0.6 higher, take another 25mcg, if not higher in another 5 days, take another 25mcg. Most shouldn't need more than 150mcg total.

5. keep measuring your temp.

6. when your temp drops 0.6deg 3xmornings in a row- is the temp lower than when you started? if not you have jsut started to down regulate your own production, stop and you will have no rebound; if its lower than when you started, you will have a little rebound, unless you keep your diet tight- keep measuring, and when your temp goes back to your baseline, your thyroid has recovered full function.

I tend to run 2days on 2days of, and have not had a temp drop in over 6months... if you run daily, you will lose fat faster, but may get a temp drop and some rebound. your choice.

the temp approach was originaly developed by:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broda_Otto_Barnes

and refined for BBs by:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dan_Duchaine

in his book BodyOpus.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks W1nny, it's much better pan fried with this stuff.


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

mrbez said:


> And Wannabe,
> 
> I find steak is perfect without any sauce.
> 
> ...


Brilliant, Will try this, I'm usually a Well done steak person, but it's not like in restuarants... I am going for a run tonight, so i have given Mrs clear instructions to cook my steak exactly like this. Thanks



Uk_mb said:


> to be honest i wasnt aware people tapered up on t3 or clen but having never used them myself my only thoughts are either
> 
> sleeping tablets or hawthorn berry to lower blood pressure, but im pretty sure u have to load up on those a week before.


What about aspirin? would that help the blood pressure?



W1NNY said:


> Could quite possibly have nothing to do with the clean or t3 the insomnia. I had it before from just steroid use. It's just how you'd body reacts at certain days. See how you go with what your own body is telling you. As far as your palpitations, that can happen to anyone, steroid use or not. Don't worry about it mate it's normal


I see where your comming from mate, I've been on gear for about 5 months so far, and as soon as I started yesterday on T3 and Clen, I get bad palpitations and lack of sleep, I think it was the constant hard beating of my heart that kept me awake, so uncomfortable, especially lying on my sides.



RocoElBurn said:


> *Just thought i'd quote this post I was reading the other day, as you may be interested (perhaps not but thought i'd get it for ya) *Quoted from Ausbuilt* It does duggest using the 2 on 2 off but has some other stuff there regarding temp and dosage. Enjoy ;O) - *
> 
> your thyroid will not f**k up... it may get suppressed,but rebounds in 2-8weeks in full.
> 
> ...


Appreciate your input mate, and this is exactly how I'm running clen, 2 on 2 off. Although not fastest way to burn the fat, I'm not in any mad rush, so gradual is fine for me.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

It may be a bit too pink for you but don't let that put you off. The flavour is so much better. Just try it like this and let me know what you think. It won't be as tough. Rib eye or fillet is best like this.


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Wannaberipped said:


> Brilliant, Will try this, I'm usually a Well done steak person, but it's not like in restuarants... I am going for a run tonight, so i have given Mrs clear instructions to cook my steak exactly like this. Thanks
> 
> What about aspirin? would that help the blood pressure?
> 
> ...


Yeah well than likely that then. What times are you taking the t3 and clen?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I think aspirin can lower blood pressure.

It thins the blood


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, I cannot advise on Routine, Supps, Gear, etc, you seem to have it covered, a bit Well Done Though Dude! Oh, have you thought of Anavar instead of Winny???

Stuey!


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, I cannot advise on Routine, Supps, Gear, etc, you seem to have it covered, a BIG Well Done Though Dude! Oh, have you thought of Anavar instead of Winny???

Stuey!


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Bloody Duplicates, Arghhhh!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Stuey said:


> Well, I cannot advise on Routine, Supps, Gear, etc, you seem to have it covered, a BIG Well Done Though Dude! Oh, have you thought of Anavar instead of Winny???
> 
> Stuey!


For what reason?


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> I think aspirin can lower blood pressure.
> 
> It thins the blood


I've bought some Aspirin, to see if this helps at all.

Anyone know best dosage to try and control these Tren Night Sweats?


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

*Tuesday 24th - Day 2*

*Cardio:*

So because of the total lack of sleep the other night, I didn't get up at 4:30am to workout. but I went for a run at about 6:30pm, only did about 30minutes, just to easy me self back in as I havn't done any cardio for about 9 months. Legs just about siezed up when I got home.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fair play mate.

Ive got to start getting on the cardio asap really

How long inbetween your photos ?


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

How's it going so far big fella?


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

*UPDATE!!!*

*Wednesday 25th*

*Chest.*

Incline Bench press 4 x 10

Dumbell Bench Press 4 x 10

Hammer Incline 3 x 10

Decline Bench press 3 x 10

Cable Cross overs 7 x 10

No Cardio!

*Thursday 26th*

*ARMS*

Close Grip bench Press 3 x 10

Cross Body Hammer Curl 3 x 10

Tricep Dips 3 x 10

Preachure Barbell Curl 3 x 10

Lying Tricep Ext 3 x 10

Cable Curls 7 x 10

Tricep Push Down with Rope 7 x 10

No Cardio

*Saturday 28th*

*Back & Shoulders*

Didn't follow my normal plan, just mixed it up abit.

Seated Military press 3 x 10

Widegrip pulldowns 3 x 10

Lateral Raises 3 x 10

Front Raises 3 x 10

1 Arm DB Rows 3 x 10

No Cardio

*Thoughts!*

Diet went ok the first week, could have been slightly better, but have tweaked it slightly, so that should help.

Only got chance to do cardio once, I had someone comming to assemble a load of furniture in my Daughters Nursery (She's due 13th june) so every night after work I've been finishing the room off ready for the furniture. Looks brilliant.

So this week I aim to hit the cardio 3 times.

I'm absolutly thrilled I've found a way to stop my night sweats from tren, I take half an aspirin before bed and sinse the first night I did this, I have had no sweats. So very happy about that.

I'm going to change from my 5 day routine to a 4 day routine, So will start to go to the gym, Monday, Wednesday, Friday & Saturday. Any one got any good 4 day routines, I only really follow a split routine, as this is was works best for me.

I think when my Daughter arrives and as I'm off work for 2 weeks too, that I probably wont really follow my diet, I'm sure we will be out and about alot and going for meals and just enjoying been a new family... So hopefully won't set me back too much....

Thanks..... Simon


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

mrbez said:


> It may be a bit too pink for you but don't let that put you off. The flavour is so much better. Just try it like this and let me know what you think. It won't be as tough. Rib eye or fillet is best like this.


I used to be the same, would always have it well done, then went to medium, now always medium rare, so much nicer, more tender and loads tastier. Well worth having it medium rare


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

Just a quick update picture


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

When I used to 4 day split I did Monday Tuesday Thursday Friday. Upper body focused ok day tuesday and lower focused thursday Friday. Worked a treat mate.

Looking good in the pic pal


----------

